# laminate stock shaping



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 7, 2010)

i have a ruger m77 target gun with the laminated stock that is just real bulky. i would like to do away with the beaver tail forearm and do alittle work around the grip. has anybody done any work with the laminate wood stocks? what should i finish it with when i get done? thanks


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 8, 2010)

I've got an unfinished Boyds classic that I will be cutting lots of meat from shortly.  I have to finish bedding the action/barrel first.  I am set up to spray Fullerplast, which is a durable bow finish, so that's what I'll use.  I'm debating whether I should paint it or not first.


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 8, 2010)

I have done several projects with laminate type materials in the past. (Calls, Pens, Stocks , Knives, Bowls, Pepper Mills, .....and the list goes on...)

Laminates are easy and difficult, at the same time, to work with. They can be worked just like any type of hardwood.

The first thing to remember is all tools to cut, drill or plane, need to be sharp. I mean real sharp. Laminates have a tendency to chip, crack and split when you use dull tools. 

Next tip is to remove material in small increments. Don't run a router/ whatever,  3/4" deep into it. Take off no more than a 1/4" at a time. When you get close to where you want to be, finish the last little bit with sandpaper. You can run it through a band saw, to remove larger pieces of material, but make sure the blade is sharp.

The last tip, get some good sandpaper. Don't try to use cheep Wal-Mart paper, use some 3M or other name brand. To get a real nice smooth finish, it needs to be wet sanded down to 600 grit. I use "Micro Mesh" and take it down to 4000 grit.


As a finish, some people like the wipe on poly type. I prefer to use extra thin CA glue (super glue) as my finish.  It dries instantly, bonds, seals and sands well and you can't hardly dent it with a hammer. 


Here is a laminate stock for a Savage I did.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 8, 2010)

Burl E. said:


> I have done several projects with laminate type materials in the past. (Calls, Pens, Stocks , Knives, Bowls, Pepper Mills, .....and the list goes on...)
> 
> Laminates are easy and difficult, at the same time, to work with. They can be worked just like any type of hardwood.
> 
> ...



That is a nice stock design !


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 8, 2010)

what kind of finish does ruger put on at the factory? is it oil?


----------



## WFL (Jun 8, 2010)

we do target guns and spray them with car clear coat.  You put about 3 coats then wet sand it then put 3 to 4 more it will look good.  It will look like the thing is a inch thick but it will have a high shine to it.


----------



## deadend (Jun 8, 2010)

I use a base coat of 2 part West System epoxy thinned with acetone and warm the wood before application. After dry I wet sand and put another coat of thinned epoxy on.  Wet sand again and spray on a spar type poly.  Wet sand and repeat.  Makes a super durable finish that can be repaired easily and it weatherproof.  We use it on our spearguns and it holds up to saltwater and UV rays extremely well and comparitively works great on gunstocks.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys. got the beaver tail part of cut down and smoothed up. got to the back of the stock where the receiver sets in and oil has soaked the top part of the stock and its damp with oil. what do i need to do to get it out so the finish will stick? also, burl, what kind of glue are you talking about? is that what you used on your savage?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't think poly was resistant to many solvents?  It would stink to have to pull the action out of the stock for routine cleaning!


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 10, 2010)

*CA glue*

I would try to remove any oil.

Here is a video of a guy turning some pens. I have used the same type shown here and other brands. 

I don't use the thick type unless the wood is real soft. You won't have that problem with a laminate. 
I used thin CA on the stock I posted here.

 I use some stuffing out of a old throw pillow. (1 pillow has more stuffing than you will ever use) Just use some masking tape to wrap around a cigarette lighter sized wad of stuffing and you have a applicator. 

Spread it around in small areas and let it dry (maybe 20 or 30 sec) then do another small area. I do 3 to 4 coats sanding lightly in between coats.  

Finish sand and buff and your done! 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZOMHFuo13bk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZOMHFuo13bk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 11, 2010)

what about finishing with caseys gun stock oil? anybody used that?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 13, 2010)

got the stock all shaped up and have 4 coats of birchwood caseys tru oil. its looking great. will post some pics when done.


----------



## money-dog (Jun 13, 2010)

Let us see when you're finished


----------

